# أوامر الكيبورد



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

اوامر الكيبورد

كلنا معرضون يوما ما أن يفقد سيطرته على الماوس ربما لدخول غبار لداخلها أو سبب آخر يعيق عملها وعندئذ لابد لنا أن نتعامل مع الجهاز عن طريق لوحة المفاتيح (( الكي بورد)) ليحل محل الماوس بجميع أوامره لذلك أضع بين أيديكم الكريمة جميع الخطوات و الأوامر التي تعوض لك فقدانك لوظيفة الماوس الأصلية وقيامك بجميع أعمالك على الجهاز دون تأثر أرجو لكم تعلم هذه الأوامر لأهميتها













Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 
Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام 
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين 
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 
F12 : حفظ بأسم 
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 
Ctrl + H : استبدال 
Ctrl + I : خط مائل 
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 
Ctrl + P : طباعة 
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 
Alt + U : قائمة عرض 
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 
Alt + L : قائمة ملف 
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + F : بحث 
Ctrl + B : خط أسود 
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 
Ctrl + D : خط 
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص 
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 
F9 : تدقيق حقول 
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 
F1 : تعليمات 
F5 : الانتقال إلى 
F7 : تدقيق إملائي 
F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a 
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن 

ctrl+c 
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة 
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة 
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي 
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد .
و ربنا يباركم و باذن المسيح هكمل باقى الاوامر فى موضوع تانى.​


----------



## zama (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على الاختصارات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (25 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات حلوه


شكرا ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

